# Cylinder 2 misfire



## kronic1 (Dec 1, 2016)

A bit of a peculiar situation, service engine soon light is coming on, checked the code and it says P0302, keep on driving for a few days the service light goes off, maybe a few weeks go by it comes on again and the cycle continues.. what can be causing this intermittent error code?

Now for a little history about the X-trail, currently at 24000 Km, changed cat and o2 sensors last year, changed the plugs last June ( while doing this the plug in #2 Cylinder was seized up had to drill it out,) also changed the coil pack for cylinder 2, did a compression test (passed) changed the crank and cam sensor (it gave out on me last month), upon most recent visit had to change cylinder 2 plug as it was faulty which was odd, but lucky me still under warranty, coolant is leaking somewhere as I have to keep topping it off every month no visual signs of leaks in the cylinders and I changed the rad cap, hoses are good, changed the alternator last June...had to get it replaced again as it also turned out to be faulty but still under warranty. Other than that basic maintenance at regular intervals all done at the dealership where I purchased it. the real kicker is that I carried this to rectify the P0302 code and they cannot figure out what is really causing it, their best guess is head gasket because of the coolant leak, which I do not want to believe, if it was the compression test would have been a fail and there would be signs in the cylinder right?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Coincidence?
Last year my cylinder#2 had a shattered spark plug https://youtu.be/DVHEn30MLCs
Now and then i have kind of a miss at idle. The engine almost dies and comes back on, to a point that i put it in neutral at a trafic light.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it safe to assume your X trail has done 240,000 kms rather than 24,000? Hopefully you can track down the coolant leak. I would be inclined to suspect the aftermarket ( I am assuming) coil pack in cylinder 2. Maybe you could switch its position and see if that changes the code to the other cylinder? Good luck.


----------



## kronic1 (Dec 1, 2016)

lol yes 240,000 KM, I will try the swap on the coil pack, it supposed to be Nissan "OEM" as that is what the dealership claimed they replaced with would you say in your experience that a faulty coil pack can cause the SES light to come on and clear itself intermittently?. I am a bit of a paranoid person when it comes to aftermarket parts, since I purchased it all repairs and maintenance was done at Agincourt Nissan, for me I like the idea of having them accountable for any faulty repairs / service that was done. As far as the coolant leak goes I am out of ideas, no visible leaks on the garage floor, nothing around the rad, nothing on the hoses...a true mystery


----------

